# Female Guitarists~



## PopRockGirl

Being a female guitarist, I'd like to look up to an awesome female guitarist. Know any good ones I should check out? ...preferably rocker girls~~  Name em here!


----------



## shoretyus

Sue Foley :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mario

I'm not sure if you would like my list...but here are a few of the top of my head.

Joni Mitchell
Ana Popovic
Nancy Wilson
Sue Foley
Bonnie Raitt


----------



## rhh7

Sue Foley, "Young Girl Blues", in my personal top ten. 

Can't believe it was recorded in 1992, time sure flies!


----------



## EchoWD40

in all honesty... there needs to be more women learning and playing the guitar. The list of good female guitarists is pretty damn short. Almost sad.


----------



## PopRockGirl

It is sad! ...But I guess that's a start to my list... Btw, I checked out that sue foley lady. She's old...and very cool & talented! hehe


----------



## smorgdonkey

Kaki King still rocks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRttF8yL77A&feature=channel


----------



## davetcan

Just to add a couple more:

Joan Jett
Lita Ford
Jennifer Batten

and some on here I've never heard of.

http://www.elle.com/Entertainment/Movies-TV/12-Greatest-Female-Electric-Guitarists


----------



## starjag

Nancy Wilson, Lita Ford, Joan Jett


----------



## keefsdad

I know you said Rocker girls, but Emily Remler was a great jazz player.
Did anyone mention Alison from the Donnas?
She rocks!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

keefsdad said:


> Did anyone mention Alison from the Donnas?
> She rocks!


I was making my way to the bottom of the thread to do just that, when I spotted your post.


----------



## Robert1950

Nori Bucci - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcDqz-yVKEo

And don't forget the bass - Tal Wilkenfeld - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDgkbLw4qkw

Orianthi - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQKvyqG7Nc4&feature=related


----------



## Mooh

Joanne Shaw Taylor


----------



## Guest

The first lady of electric shred: Jennifer Batten
The first lady of acoustic shred: Vicki Genfan
Juliana Hatfield
Kathleen Hanna from Bikini Kill
Kelley Deal from The Breaders
And her sister Kim Deal of course
Sleater-Kinney -- both of them...
Both of the girls from Lush
Lita Ford
Both the bass player and guitar player from L7


----------



## Maxer

Yeah. Not rockin' but totally accomplished and a great songwriter with a flair for different tunings: Joni.

Amazing classical master: Leona Boyd.

Awesome attitude, pure rock n roll, heart on her sleeve pipes, great riddim guitar: Chrissie Hynde.

I bow before Bonnie Raitt's slide mastery and general tunefulness.

I don't know a lot of young talent out there but I sure as hell know it's out there.


----------



## Maxer

iaresee said:


> The first lady of electric shred: Jennifer Batten
> The first lady of acoustic shred: Vicki Genfan
> Juliana Hatfield
> Kathleen Hanna from Bikini Kill
> Kelley Deal from The Breaders
> And her sister Kim Deal of course
> Sleater-Kinney -- both of them...
> Both of the girls from Lush
> Lita Ford
> Both the bass player and guitar player from L7


Those are great suggestions - especially the Deals and the girls from Lush. I forgot about them, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## kat_

Another huge vote for Jennifer Batten.

And in classical guitar Sharon Isbin.


----------



## cheezyridr

while joan jett is allegedly a girl, and she does play guitar, i don't know if she is "great"

lita ford cough (famous because of tony iommi) cough

how about flavia canel from drain sth? she's the 2nd from the left in the first pic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EESW0oH6a0

not too many famous female shredders, but there are alot of really good female guitarists on youtube. there was even a thread on this topic somewhere on this forum, and i posted some cool vids there.


----------



## Lincoln

Nancy Wilson does it for me :bow:


----------



## jimihendrix

michelle branch...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qyOilzLok

die mannequin...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12hLB0Mz2rg&feature=related

lillix...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPdZv5SAYUc&feature=related


----------



## Lincoln

Mooh said:


> Joanne Shaw Taylor


kksjur

She's amazing!!!


----------



## shoretyus

Lincoln said:


> kksjur
> 
> She's amazing!!!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/yakstrangler/3202848229/in/photostream/


----------



## Mooh

Lincoln said:


> kksjur
> 
> She's amazing!!!


Just when you think there's little hope for blues-rock, along comes JST, she's the real deal.

Muriel Anderson
Memphis Minnie
Etta Baker
Precious Bryant
Rory Block
...another vote for Sue Foley (met her once after a show...nice lady)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos

*Female guitarists*

Susan Tedeschi.You tube has a few videos of her and she played with Eric Clapton on a few videos i saw.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

On You Tube, there is a girl that plays with Santana...well. I don't know her name, but you would probably stumble across it doing a Santana search, as I did.


----------



## jimihendrix

Jim DaddyO said:


> On You Tube, there is a girl that plays with Santana...well. I don't know her name, but you would probably stumble across it doing a Santana search, as I did.


michelle branch...

actually quite a few girls played with santana...Orianthi...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXf8oJq049w


----------



## Stonesy

What about The Great Kat! She's the best ever, just ask her.


----------



## jimihendrix

Mooh said:


> Joanne Shaw Taylor


holey toledo she's gooooooood...!!!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK65s-AvGDo&feature=related


----------



## Big_Daddy

Ana Popovic!!


----------



## jimihendrix

wow...nice...er...hey...i just noticed the guitar in her hands...is she some kinda musician or something...???...:smile:

yup...she's definitely got talent...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WogD95qOhCM&feature=related


----------



## DMac604

Eita

[youtube=option]iMhpwgXx8T0[/youtube]


----------



## eric_b

If you were into American roots music, Dobro and steel guitar type stuff, I'd suggest you check out Cindy Cashdollar. http://www.cindycashdollar.com/


----------



## Robert1950

Stonesy said:


> What about The Great Kat! She's the best ever, just ask her.


Yes,... I became aware of her a couple of years ago. Yngwie Malmsteen has nothing on this "lady's" ego.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74pE5j_xZzU

(her shred happens in the last half of song)


----------



## Robert1950

This is a better Tal Wilkenfeld vid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK03pYCLJho


----------



## mhammer

I don't know what her name is, but the Japanese hard pop group Shonen KNife is all female, and they can rock pretty dang hard live. I can personally vouch for it.

Prince has had a number of very good female guitarists over the years, including Wendy Melvoin and one formerly in a Montreal funk/soul band called "Tchukon".

Kaki King is a wonder to see live.


----------



## nicmat42

dont know if this is your style but theres a girl guitarist/singer and girl bassist in a band called eyes set to kill. the girl guitarist is pretty awesome. im pretty sure she wrote most of their songs


----------



## Budda

Kitty!

all girl metal band.


----------



## Peter

It doesn't get any more awesome than Nancy Wilson. :rockon2:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Can't believe no one has mentioned The Donnas yet!

http://www.youtube.com/user/thedonnastv?blend=1&ob=4
also:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGhEuGGDoR0


----------



## BillyT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cbdNOYR1AQ

This girl is pretty damn good! The country stuff is not easy!

-BTkksjur


----------



## kw_guitarguy

BillyT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cbdNOYR1AQ
> 
> This girl is pretty damn good! The country stuff is not easy!
> 
> -BTkksjur


OMG.....okay, I will have 4 guitars, two amps and a bunch of other crap up for sale soon! lol...She is fantastic!!!!

~Andrew


----------



## cheezyridr

there's a bunch of ac/dc tribute bands that are girls, ac/dshe, whole lotta rosies, and the hell's belles. the're at least as good as lita ford (ugh)

oh, and didn't anyone mention 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mylo0piAgc


----------



## Starbuck

PopRockGirl said:


> It is sad! ...But I guess that's a start to my list... Btw, I checked out that sue foley lady. She's old...and very cool & talented! hehe


Oh yeah, she's real old!  But check out this site, it's excellent!

http://www.guitarwoman.com/


----------



## Jim DaddyO

jimihendrix said:


> michelle branch...
> 
> actually quite a few girls played with santana...Orianthi...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXf8oJq049w


Orianthi...that's the one! thanks!


----------



## mhammer

mhammer said:


> Prince has had a number of very good female guitarists over the years, including Wendy Melvoin and one formerly in a Montreal funk/soul band called "Tchukon".


Kat Dyson is her name. Here is a video. I don't have my speakers hooked up so I can't vouch for the sound or playing, but she looks like she's getting into it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaDkPs3Xex0&feature=related


----------



## shoretyus

Maybe not a guitar hero but .. wicked pipes...

Ruthie Foster 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovn0RtO-6B0&feature=related


----------



## rhh7

Sue Foley was born March 29, 1968. Not very old to me!?


----------



## Mooh

Starbuck said:


> Oh yeah, she's real old!  But check out this site, it's excellent!
> 
> http://www.guitarwoman.com/


Re: Sue Foley...Not really, and she looks terrific, I've seen her up close. 

Ottawa girl isn't she?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> Re: Sue Foley...Not really, and she looks terrific, I've seen her up close.
> 
> Ottawa girl isn't she?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Sue Foley's site reminded me of latin player I have an album of: Badi Assad. Kind of a fusion between the Kaki King style and the flamenco style.


----------



## jimihendrix

merideth brooks - "i'm a bitch"










tracy bonham - "mother mother"










mary kay










leona boyd


----------



## jimihendrix

don't forget charo


----------



## mhammer

There is a rather creepy resemblance between the Leona Boyd publicity shot, and the Charo picture.

On a more pleasant note, flipping through some back issues of GP last night during the "Cake Boss" marathon (it's like the Sopranos...but with icing....*dirty* icing), I was reminded of jazz guitar great Leni Stern. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs-MvAmycso&feature=related And for those so inclined, Mike Stern, her guitarist husband, has first dibs on that smile.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> And for those so inclined, Mike Stern, her guitarist husband, has first dibs on that smile.


ugh! he can have it. she looks like she could swallow a bowling ball kqoct


----------



## bagpipe

cheezyridr said:


> ugh! he can have it. she looks like she could swallow a bowling ball kqoct


Thats considered a valuable trait by some people! :smile:


----------



## whammybar

Sue Tedeschi
http://www.susantedeschi.com/downloads.aspx

www.chantelmcgregor.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4flTWstgQpk

Tracy Conover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E8uF2wEpIs


----------



## mhammer

Ellen McIlwaine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jnmCnujPw8


----------



## faracaster

April Lawton from Ramatam.
www.aprillawton.com
Mitch Mitchell was her drummer. He joined her band right after Hendrix died.



















Also .....(I don't think these have been mentioned)
Chrissie Hynde
Kat Dyson


----------



## Wired

Lindsay Ell from Calgary 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kN6csycdpI










Joan Jett


Can't forget about Nancy Wilson









Maria Anderson (Sharah Hotnights)


Brody Dalle of the Distillers


----------



## jimihendrix

Ruyter Suys - lead guitar (blonde)

Karen Cuda - bass guitar (brunette)

band is called "nashville pussy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxEjRBiDafM&feature=related


----------



## Starbuck

Wow no one has mentioned Girls School??? What about Courtney Love? 

Sheryl Crow? ( a personal Fav of mine & she plays bass too)


----------



## shoretyus

jimihendrix said:


> Ruyter Suys - lead guitar (blonde)
> 
> Karen Cuda - bass guitar (brunette)
> 
> band is called "nashville pussy"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxEjRBiDafM&feature=related


And everything that they know on 10 mins 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUR_BJiNizA&feature=channel


----------



## cheezyridr

Starbuck said:


> What about Courtney Love?


 human slag.


----------



## david henman

cheezyridr said:


> human slag.


...you're very good at labelling people and putting them down. does that come naturally to you?


----------



## david henman

...i have often thought about becoming a female guitarist.

:smile:


----------



## mhammer

david henman said:


> ...i have often thought about becoming a female guitarist.
> 
> :smile:


Isn't there a forum member from Montreal who, um, does that sometimes?


----------



## Phatchrisrules

Kim & Kelly Deal from The Breeders (strictly Kim if you want Bass...listen to the Pixies).

Kat Bjelland from Babes In Toyland if you want heavy rock. Care Failure from Die Mannequin. Joan Jett, I don't know their names but the girls from The Slits rock. Sadly that is all I can think of. Oh, Frightwig is awesome too. Just research the Riot Grrrl movement and you will find 100`s of awesome bands with decent to amazing girl guitarists.


----------



## Ti-Ron

No love for Wata?
She's a beast with Boris!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb0xkgE97b8


----------



## bscott

WOW - nobody has mentioned Poison Ivy from The Cramps.


----------



## Robert1950

david henman said:


> ...i have often thought about becoming a female guitarist.
> 
> :smile:


Think twice. You'd have increase your budget for shoes.


:smile:


----------



## Starbuck

Melissa Etheridge.


----------



## david henman

...i've heard that melissa etheridge is an astounding acoustic rhythm player.

i just wish she wouldn't always bury her lead guitarist in the mix.

-dh


----------



## puckhead

I saw a solo show of Johnette Napolitano (Concrete Blonde), just her and an acoustic in a seedy little bar.
Her chops were a LOT better than I had realized.

and that voice! sends chills up my spine every time.


----------



## EGBDF

PJ Harvey
Chan Marshall (Cat Power)
Kim Deal
Sharon Foo (Raveonettes)
Vivian Girls...

They're out there...


----------



## Jimmypaz

Sister Rosetta Tharpe!!! Three pickup SG and justs wails on it.

Tina Weymouth, usually bass sure but I've seen play a strat too.


----------



## Skndstry

You seen Sarah Jarosz? 18 years old. The girl can play anything. Mando, banjo, guitar, piano. She's scary.


----------



## keefsdad

david henman said:


> ...i've heard that melissa etheridge is an astounding acoustic rhythm player.
> 
> i just wish she wouldn't always bury her lead guitarist in the mix.
> 
> -dh


I've seen her many times and can confirm that she is a great rhythm player. Check out the "Lucky" DVD
Of course Phil Sayce is her latest lead guitarist, a monster in my opinion. sdsre


----------



## xuthal

anyone heard of flash bathory?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvPObf3Pkdg
The girl could shread,she past on last year,sad to see such a young talent go.


----------



## Diablo

Any of these fine gals will do...


----------

